# descending lookout mt tn



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

Hi,
My wife and I will be taking a road trip to lookout mt which is near Chattanooga TN,
I have a rear disc brake and rim brakes. But I'm still wondering how is the descent down to chattanooga. What's the best road and time to do it.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't live in Chattanooga and I've only done the route used in the 3State 3Mountain Challenge on a road bike: Red Riding Hood Trail / Ochs Highway that will take you down to Broad Street in Chattanooga. Its pretty steep and windy but the road is in decent condition. You definitely don't want to cross over your lane going down as there are lane markers in the center. I don't know that there is a "good time", there will be traffic both ways any time you are on that road. 

Looking at Lookout Mountain on Google maps, there is another road that would take you down the Northern tip of Lookout that will put you further to the west of downtown: Lookout Mountain Scenic Highway. We didn't use that road this year, but did come across Hwy 2 that you intersect at the bottom of the mountain and took that back to Chattanooga, lots of fast traffic and no bike lanes that I recall....our inbound lane was closed to traffic.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

Well, we're back from the big tour on the tandem. By the time we got to Loookout mountain GA we had enough fun on the hills, so I decided to take the Incline Railroad down. So for about $24 they were gracious to bring us down. Some day I will attempt that ride down, but not this trip unfortunately.

Live long and ride a bike.


----------

